# Big Bang Theory



## boondocks (Jan 27, 2006)

I seen that post - Archeoligist prove bible accurate - was locked.I just have one question for the nay sayers.Scientists beleive in the big bang theory.Well what on Gods green earth caused the big bang?Thats the stupidist thing I have ever heard.A big bang are you kidding me.

May God have mercy on us all-we are goona need it.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

I'm going to go with this.

http://www.infidels.org/library/modern/ ... gbang.html


----------



## T3|-| F7U&gt;&lt; C4P4C41 (Mar 22, 2006)

It's better people try to find answers rather than say "because god did it."


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Militant_Tiger said:


> I'm going to go with this.
> 
> http://www.infidels.org/library/modern/ ... gbang.html


Great article MT. Boondocks here is your answer....

Ryan

.


----------



## DecoyDummy (May 25, 2005)

Personally I can't imagine how it could possibly matter ...

Either you believe (have faith) in God or you don't.

Faith (by definition) means having a personal conviction to something you can not know "factually" for certain.

On this board ...

I have Faith in James Madison and his Commrades who penned our Constitution ... from there on out ... let the chips fall where they may.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

As we gain scientific knowledge I am convinced that we perhaps foolishly fight about these things. I say this because I think we are still in our infancy as far as knowledge and in the end there is a very high probability that faith and science may not conflict. 
A painter says that one of his paintings is his creation. Scientists say the world is what a billion years old? Some of the most conservative religions believe the earth to be six thousand years old. Many scientists think most of the earth on life died during the strike by the large asteroid of the Yucatan peninsula. I'll bring this together shortly.
When we are a small child we believe the whole of everything is our home. As we grow older we learn about our city, our state, our nation and as we grow older the world. Then we stop. Some say there can not be life on other planets. Of the billion of stars surely there must be one *(*^% load of planets. It is arrogant to think we are the only or most advanced beings in the universe. This doesn't conflict with religion, because the Bible tells us nothing about it.
Now if there is a superior being or god or whatever you want to call them I would guess that generic engineering would be child's play for him. If you looked at this dead planet where only the remains of dinosaurs and other fossils was the only evidence of life, and you had a few thousand years on your hands, or perhaps seven days it might be interesting to restock it with a few life forms. Perhaps the plan was to let the evolutionary process turn a few species into thousands. I have more questions than answers, but none shake my faith. 
As to the big bang theory I look at it like the debate on butter or margarine. Doctors said we were foolish to eat butter with all it's cholesterol when margarine is much better for us. Now they find that hydrogenated vegetable oils are worse for us than butter. Humanity (especially the better educated) has always been impressed with their intelligence only to find out in the near future just how foolish they have been. Rome thought no one would ever be as advanced or as civilized as they were. Today we see them as only relatively advanced beyond the tribal cultures. In the not to distant future they will look back on us the same. Some humility will not harm us.


----------

